# Cooling packages?



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Veeerrrrrryyy Interesting.

E-mail blast from a nearby BMW dealer says (without reference to my specific model, mind you) that there are "cooling packages" available to decrease the odds of my X5 35d overheating in the summer while towing heavy loads.

Since we are about to embark on a trip across the dusty plains towing a travel trailer, all the way to Denver and back, I'm wondering if folks here have any suggestions, things I should know about. In May I did drag that trailer over a small mountain near home in 85°F heat. Both sides of said mountain contained 15% slopes and I had no hint of any special warmth. While I'm sure the engine temperature most likely did rise above N.O.T., I saw now signs thereof.


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm skeptical since I've never heard any such thing -> do you have anything to share?


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Well, here's the link to the article: http://news.richmondbmwmidlothian.c...&utm_campaign=news.richmondbmwmidlothian.com_

I had never heard of "manufacturer recommended cooling packages" in the context of an X5d either. But hey, I'm the new kid on the block, whadawye know?


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

Michael47 said:


> Well, here's the link to the article: http://news.richmondbmwmidlothian.c...&utm_campaign=news.richmondbmwmidlothian.com_
> 
> I had never heard of "manufacturer recommended cooling packages" in the context of an X5d either. But hey, I'm the new kid on the block, whadawye know?


That's fascinating!!!! I'd give them a call and inquire what would that be...


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like a canned copy and paste marketing campaign to me and that last part was left over from the note sent by the sister Chevy or Ford dealer.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

The only thing I'd think about is an external oil cooler for the transmission fluid. The brakes should be able to handle things since their are rather robust in size & weight to dissipitate the heat that could build up on a steep hill. The diesel motor overheating doubt it!


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

It is unlikely BMW is offering anything called a "cooling package." Most likely that dealer is up-selling unnecessary dealer-installed and supported upgrades, if they are in fact even doing that at all. These transmissions spend much more of their time in lockup compared to earlier versions, and thus have much lower heat dissipation requirements. I would not be surprised if that dealer pours in a bottle of some trans fluid additive, calls it a "thermal enhancer" and charges the customer $300 for it.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

robster10 said:


> T*he only thing I'd think about is an external oil cooler for the transmission fluid. *The brakes should be able to handle things since their are rather robust in size & weight to dissipitate the heat that could build up on a steep hill. The diesel motor overheating doubt it!


I wouldn't take one of those if it was offered to me. BMW uses an oil/water HX to keep trans temp in line that interfaces with the cold side of the radiator, resulting in far more cooling capacity than any reasonably sized radiator you could slap on the front of the car. not only that, but it also allows faster warmup of fluid in cold weather.

if you really care, get one of those ODB2 sender/phone app kits and watch fluid temp readouts. only with an established baseline can you really know what you need.

also keep in mind BMW does map based cooling - i.e. they have a table that takes into account load and temps and will adjust temps on the fly to keep things happy. for example, the N52 motor will adjust the water temp from over 110C down to 80C when you floor it.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

u3b3rg33k said:


> also keep in mind BMW does map based cooling - i.e. they have a table that takes into account load and temps and will adjust temps on the fly to keep things happy. for example, the N52 motor will adjust the water temp from over 110C down to 80C when you floor it.


As sweet as the solution is for the gas engine, it simply is not present on the diesel. We have the old school mechanical thermostat and belt driven pump. This is true even through the 2015 F30 328d.


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

Hoooper said:


> As sweet as the solution is for the gas engine, it simply is not present on the diesel. We have the old school mechanical thermostat and belt driven pump. This is true even through the 2015 F30 328d.


That's because diesel don't need it as the operating temperature of the thermostat is much lower. It is rated at 89C. The thermostat has absolutely no impact on the maximum temperature the engine gets to when under full load; in that scenario the thermostat is fully open anyway and all that matters is the capacity of the radiator. The thermostat is a device that simply avoid over-cooling but has no use to limit over-heating.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jan 14, 2015)

Hoooper said:


> As sweet as the solution is for the gas engine, it simply is not present on the diesel. We have the old school mechanical thermostat and belt driven pump. This is true even through the 2015 F30 328d.


Fair enough, but even though you have a regular thermostat, that would indicate to me that bmw does not find it necessary to open it earlier. The magic thermostats are still wax capsules, they just have an added heater inside to trick the wax into thinking the water is hotter than it is, thus opening the thermostat sooner. if the heater fails, the thermostat still works. (BTW the N62 has a belt driven water pump and a map controlled thermostat).

according to realoem, the N47 does have a fluid/fluid HX for the trans, as well as a fluid/fluid engine oil cooler (both HX units are visible in the image):








http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=3D33-USA-04-2015-F30-BMW-328d&diagId=17_0554

Diesel motors typically run much cooler than gas engines, evidenced by all the trucks on the road with flaps to close the radiator off, and the ceramic electric heater in the diesel BMW's HVAC system. This brings me back to the watch temps point, as upgrades are probably not necessary.

if your BMW is in fact overheating, the smart thing to do (assuming you have not had a mechanical failure of some kind, like a broken coolant hose) would be to pull over and let it idle. the DDE will have maxed out the electric fan in an attempt reduce temperatures, and then resume driving after it has had the opportunity to cool itself down.

the 6 cyl diesels also have fluid/fluid engine oil & trans oil coolers:
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/partgrp?id=KS43-USA-01-2014-F15-BMW-X5_35dX&mg=17

the only air radiator for fluids are the engine water (and therefore the trans & oil coolers), and the power steering, if equipped with hydraulic steering.


----------



## PKI (Oct 25, 2014)

Michael47 said:


> Veeerrrrrryyy Interesting.
> 
> E-mail blast from a nearby BMW dealer says (without reference to my specific model, mind you) that there are "cooling packages" available to decrease the odds of my X5 35d overheating in the summer while towing heavy loads.
> 
> Since we are about to embark on a trip across the dusty plains towing a travel trailer, all the way to Denver and back, I'm wondering if folks here have any suggestions, things I should know about. In May I did drag that trailer over a small mountain near home in 85°F heat. Both sides of said mountain contained 15% slopes and I had no hint of any special warmth. While I'm sure the engine temperature most likely did rise above N.O.T., I saw now signs thereof.


Not sure what your route will be, but I70 is a slow climb into Denver. It's hot. We just got back from Kansas and saw temps above 100F. The 35i never had any temp issues and we made the 11K ft climb from the West, so it would seem likely your 35D will be OK.

Where in the world did you hit 15% grades. Most grades are 6 or maybe 7%. There is a 4 mile 10% grade coming out of Jackson WY, but that is unusual. Would appreciate a warning as dealing with a 15% grade is something to avoid if there is an alternate route. Wow! Pat


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

The road with 15% grades on both sides of the mountain is on the east coast. The one of which I wrote is on the road that makes the shortest route between my home in Virginia and the NFS campground known as Sherando Lake where I spent the month of May as a volunteer. 50 miles via that vs 80 miles going around. Steep part is about 2 miles out of a 6 mile climb. And for what it's worth, that grade makes my Jeep overheat in 85 degree weather when dragging the TT, although it has plenty of power for the climb. The X5, however, showed no signs of thermal distress under the same conditions. 

For a word of warning, the RV folks use a number of truckers resources. The is a paperback book of two or three volumes listing grades. I happen to have the one for the western states, althought not at hand. I seem to recall several roads in Colorado with 15% grades. Back roads, not interstates, but they are out there, and not problems unless you have a heavy load to tow or a bus-sized vehicle.

Couple years ago I drove I-70 all the way across Colorado on the way to Vegas. In the Jeep, dragging the TT. Had very minor issues overheating, but the Jeep had the power. Just not the cooling system. Doing it again soon with the X5. Looking forward to it, and I'll be sure to wave as I go by.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Diesels average around 40% thermal efficiency for fuel burned which is the biggest factor making them the preferred workhorses of the automotive world. The fact the BMW had expanded on that to include handling, performance, luxury and fuel economy is just phenomenal.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PKI (Oct 25, 2014)

Understand there is an East and a West coast version of that reference, but have not found it yet. Guess we have some new challenges down the road. Thanks Pat


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Nadir Point said:


> Diesels average around 40% thermal efficiency for fuel burned which is the biggest factor making them the preferred workhorses of the automotive world. The fact the BMW had expanded on that to include handling, performance, luxury and fuel economy is just phenomenal.


An encyclopedic reference lists "105-160 kW 2007 BMW N47 2.0 litre variable geometry turbocharging" between 42 - 42.5% efficient.


----------

